# Sealed Tamiya 1/35 MT 126-600 Motorized Model Kit German Panzerkamfwagen Tiger I Tank



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have as the title of this thread mentions one sealed Tamiya Motorized Tiger 1 kit. A coworker gave it to me. I want to open this kit and build it. But I noticed the package art and the K-mart price tag on it marked $4.86 and knew that it is an old kit.

So I do an ebay search and find some. I went to the completed auctions and find one that had the box open, but all the parts are still sealed in the bag. It sold for $257.52. This one ended June 5th, 2012. the others were in the $122.00 to $190.00 range. All of them opened or opened with the parts sealed in the bags.

So now I'm thinking do I sell the one I have or do I go ahead and build it? If I sell it, it will not go on ebay. But maybe the swap and sell forum here or another website.

Just looking for a little advice here as to what some of you would do. Any help would be appreciated. 

I can take photos of it and post if you want to see it.

Randy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The old Tamiya Tiger I is a dog of a kit. It had been issued a lot in different boxings back in the 70s and 80s. Some versions do bring some $$ and some don't. I sold one on eBay a couple of years back and it went for about $60. I sold some similar Tamiya motorized kits like the T-10 Lenin that went in the $175 range. If you do want to sell it, eBay is the way to go. It doesn't have any great value to most serious modelers. Plus, if you did want to build one, you could buy one of the static kits cheaply. You will find if you have a good collectible Tamiya kit, most of the high bidders for it on eBay will be from Japan. Back in the 60s and 70s, most of the fancy, motorized, kits seem to have been sold in foreign markets and are quite scarce back in Japan today. So you see Japanese collectors buying up these old kits from the US or Europe. There is a new book on motorized Japanese tank kits out now too.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you for the reply djnick66,

I could use the motor and transmission for another Tamiya kit I have, and build the Tiger without it.

Randy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You could do that although I don't know if I would ruin a somewhat collectible kit to fix up another kit. Tamiya sells gear boxes separately these days as part of their science series


----------

